# Your most expensive vet bill(s)



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Going along with the "Vet visits in 2009" thread... What is/are some of your most expensive vet bill(s)?

I've had 3 in all the years that I have owned dogs:

1. $2,000
2. $2,300
3. $3,200

We don't love our pets do we???


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

wow! those are pretty hefty. biggest for me was $978, but PetrPlan paid most of that so i cant complain.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Dec 2009 $2130


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

One bill, or one illness? I remember Cassidy's MRI, including overnight stay (they wanted her there at 5:30 AM and it was at least an hour and a half away in rush hour traffic, so the appointment was the day before and I left her there) and anesthesia, was around $2200. Her surgery to spay, fix an umbilical hernia and take care of her ED (ununited aconeal process) was I think around $2700. And we spent nearly $6000 in 3 weeks to try and save Dena. 

I've spent close to or over a thousand bucks at a vet visit numerous times, can't even remember all the circumstances.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've only incurred one serious vet bill, and that was Kaiser's surgery to amputate his front leg. $3700, and that was just the surgery. Doesn't include all the x-rays, diagnostics, oncology consults and follow up care which added up to a couple thousand more, but was spent at different times to different vets.

I don't think any other vet bills have ever been more than a few hundred dollars. Definitely none over a thousand.


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

For a single bill? $6500


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I guess it should be one illness as some times it takes several trips to the vet (and/or different vets) for the same thing.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

$2000.00. Years ago when my oriental shorthair cat Gosha had renal failure at age of 2. She was able to get through that ordeal and lived 4 more years. Still the best pet we've ever had ...


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

We have been very, very fortunate.

5 Shepherds in 15 years, and the most expensive one was Max when he had infected anal glands.

That was 350.00

I think when Reggie had to spend the night at the vets about 6 years ago ( a week before he passed) she only charged around 300.00.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

400$ for 3 xrays & a script.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: PeddersFor a single bill? $6500



WOW! Can you tell us the reason?
Im just curious?
Surgery or...?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: PeddersFor a single bill? $6500
> ...


 Bravo


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AHHH so for like care & a bunch of tests...


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

oh my... 
$2,700 for intussusception (surgery +5 days hospital)
$6,500 for intussusception round 2 (surgery + 5 days hospital)
(both within 2 weeks of each other)
and next month will be the whopper which is estimated about $7-$8K for her THR

lots of little visits that probably add up too, but I don't want to think about that, so I stick to the big ones (they're bad enough on their own).

Could of bought a car with that money... a big fuzzy one that can catch a frisbee


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i've been extremely lucky. when i lived at home, i was a long time volunteer for the vet office that handled our dogs care, so when my samoyedXgolden was hit by a car he required not only several surgeries [foot reconstruction which consisted of bone/tissue transplants & skin graphs] but had to be boarded for approx 1 month with meds, iv's, etc... i'm afraid to know what it would have cost because my parents would not have paid it - but we were pleasantly surprised with a bill of $1800. [i'll note that this was in 1996]

another of my dogs growing up had to have emergency surgery for a ruptured tumor, along with an ultrasound, iv, meds and 4 days boarding... same vet... $1500 for that and free rechecks. [2005]

gia's largest bill to date has only been $300 she's 10.
tilden's largest bill, i'm sure was well under $100 he's 3.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think $300 something. Boxes of heartworm prevention, boxes of flea/tick prevention, I think I had 3-4 animals getting their annual exam and any vaccinations needed.

So far we've never had a surgery or emergency procedure. Just vaccinations, heartworm tests, and basic stuff like ear infection ointment.

Nikon's a-stamps will be a few hundred for the rads and cost of submitting them.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't think we have had a single bill over $500. However, Gator's AF disease cost us thousands over time with specialists and meds...


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel R
> ...


Yeah, for Bravo. It was for a about a week at Texas A&M and was for ultrasound, the cancer surgery, post operative care etc.

There was actually another $2000 spent on the same illness to our original vet (useless P.O.S.) before we got Bravo to A&M and emergency vets just before he died.

So for one illness, $8500 over 3 weeks and no dog at the end of it. And yes, I'd do the same again, based on the information I had at the time.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

For a single vet visit, I think a little over $1000 when my Golden Retriever had a bone lump, for the oncology visit with x-rays and a bone biposy. The results were inconclusive. Then less than a week later, Ginger's tongue suddenly swelled up and after going to my regular vet she told us to go back to the oncologist because she thought it was squamous cell carcinoma. That oncology visit was about $650, they did x-rays and a biopsy and culture of her mouth. When the culture came it showed bacteria and the biopsy showed inflammation so they figured she probably got stung by something. My vet suggested trying out antibiotics for the bone lump and it never got any larger and eventually shrunk a bit so they think it was a bone infection (thankfully not OSA!)

I can't remember what the bill was when Ginger had GDV and needed emergency surgery at the e-vet, but I'm pretty sure it was also over $1000.

As far as if you're going per illness, I don't have exact numbers but I had two dogs with cancer and if you count everything from the illnesses including diagnosis and treatment; both of those were over $3000 for each dog (including medications, x-rays, biopsies, oncology visits, cardiac specialist for one dog, antibiotics, palliative care and for one dog chemotherapy.) The two dogs' illnesses were around the same time frame as well. Both were treated for secondary infections first and later the true cause was found. Pooch passed away in August 2008 from lung cancer and Ginger was treated for skin infections over the summer before cutaneous lymphoma was finally and she passed away in October.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I spent $4,200 in 7 months trying to keep Jazmin alive against cancer-and lost.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

To date most expensive visit:
$534 for Onyx's allergy/thyroid test, including ear swab, meds for ear and a rabies vax.

How much did I SAVE because of my vet?
Last weekend could have been an expensive emergency visit, but my vet decided Onyx was better off at home, instead of stressing at her clinic(she was throwing up and then threw up blood)
Her calm tone and sensible advice saved me money and had there been the downturn w/Onyx after the phone consult, I was only a couple minutes away, and she lives on the clinics premises. I appreciated her integrity w/ the situation, many vets would have looked at dollar signs instead.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Shoshi's Bloat bill was just under $4,000 (and worth every dime)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

2008-$2,961.01-for his puffy leg. Biggest portion of that was the MRI ($2120.00) which I still believe fixed the problem since the puff started to go down within 2 days - or Murpheys Law

2004-$1,539.44-"Probable GI Tract Block" this included x-rays, IVs, Sub-Q fluids, overnight stays and the barium study. 

2006-$894.75-Hips and Elbows - includes a CT Scan of the elbow which came back from OFA as Grade I.







Ortho said no biggie after looking at CT.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I should preface this with the fact that it was for my daughter's horse who severely cut his leg on hotwire that was left turned off (that's another whole rant there...), but in February 2009 I paid *cough, cough* $8200 for 1 week of inpatient care and 2 followup visits. The laceration came very close to going into the joint, but it was about 1mm away. That was about the only lucky part of it all.

8 months later the leg is healed and he is sound, but I sure wish I had insured him. Of course, he was the only one out of the 3 she has owned who was "cheap" and, therefore, initially deemed to be not necessary to insure. Good going there, Sandi. *sigh*


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Last week -- $2516.71 for Meri's luxating patella (knee) surgery. That doesn't include the initial xrays at my regular vet's office (about $250) nor the pre-anesthesia workup (about $450).

That was last week. I'm sure I can come up with something bigger and better, if I look around a bit.









In fact, I'm sure of it. Zamboni's TPLOs were each about $2800ish each, in 2001-2002. That's one on each knee... Grover had a very delicate surgery that cost around the same too, in about 2004. I haven't gotten to Zamboni's pancreatitis/renal failure hospitalization receipt from last year. But that was, uh, "significant" too... 

You are talking about just on ONE invoice, right? Not in one year, or even in six months, from the same illness? I try really hard to block those out. At tax time, I have to face the numbers... but Dh asks me not to tell him.









We just eat a lot of Cheerios.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

T.P.L.O. = $3000.00 !!! Yep,that's what i spent last year on Oliver's left knee. Guess what? Right knee needs a T.P.L.O.!!
Oliver hurt himself this morning,he won't even put his foot down!
So i have an appointment with my surgeon next thuesday and hopefully he will be able to do the surgery soon. (that's another $3000.00)
My boy' going to have $6000.00 worth the knee work! 
GOT TO LOVE THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Titan my "bionic" dog had 2 total hip replacements, $4200 and $4500, and then an emergency splenectemy that cost $4800. I have had a few other big bills but they were for issues that I paid over time. I can say that Care Credit is my friend. My philosophy is that if I can fix it I will, and I will worry about the cost later.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

$3500 to have a piece of a toy removed from intestines.

Just paid $1300 last week for an emergency C section.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I will say though, Zamboni's knees, after her TPLOs held up quite well (with supplements and some water therapy in later years). So that $6k was amortized over 8-9 years --- $750 a year, approximately. She ran, hiked, did agility, and lived a great life on those knees. 

Overall, a very solid investment.










....more than I can say for my 401k, or even my house right about now.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> 
> Titan my "bionic" dog had 2 total hip replacements, $4200 and $4500,


I'm saving for at least one of these now. Seems quite likely we'll need one at some point. 

Some people save for retirement or their kid's college education. Me? I save for veterinary procedures.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

We have spent 6+ thousand when my older girl shattered her leg! It was worth every penny. Other than that just the reg vet visit costs and vacc. costs.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Is this a contest? Because I think I "win."

In 2000, Lucy had a 4000 dollar vet bill for a week in the hospital with tick borne illnesses. She fought to live and giving up on her was not an option. Cashed in my retirement money. She made a full recovery.

Sept. 2008, one thousand dollars for one night in the hospital with unexplained stomach problems and vomiting.

A week later, her spleen ruptured, made emergency run to the surgical hospital. She was bleeding to death internally, they wanted 6500 bucks before they'd even operate on her. I handed over my credit card. It was unclear whether it was hemangio.

After that and a good recovery came the diagnosis of hemangio. I wanted to buck the odds and fight it, if only to have few more months with her as long as her quality of life was good. that was over 5000 dollars more.

Her hemangio cost over 12,000 dollars. She lived for three months, happy, vibrant, running on the beach and never missing out on a belly rub. Every day with her was priceless. I wanted more, but it was not to be.

I have a home equity loan to pay back now. But I have three golden months with my best girl and it was worth it.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDIs this a contest? Because I think I "win."
> 
> In 2000, Lucy had a 4000 dollar vet bill for a week in the hospital with tick borne illnesses. She fought to live and giving up on her was not an option. Cashed in my retirement money. She made a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Yup, I think you win hands down. I no longer feel like I am the only one who gives up everything to help their pets (more like children to those of us who don't have 2 legged ones)









May they all stay healthy and healthier







Thanks to whomever started this thread...


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

$400 or so for surgery to remove a calcium deposit on Carly's shoulder and the complications after. Put in some kind of drain thing and meds.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My (my families) most exspensive would be the $6000.00 I spent on my older cat Abbie about 7 years ago.

I was a high school student and our family cat got really sick, three surgeries and a few hospital stays later found out it was crystals in her kidneys and she had a cyst.

All removed and she lived another 5 years.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1$400 or so for surgery to remove a calcium deposit on Carly's shoulder and the complications after. Put in some kind of drain thing and meds.


Poor dog. That looks like it hurts. Is that a typo or was it really $400 or supposed to be $4000? If $400, you got a good deal!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jennifer I do think you have it hands down,,

In a 'short span" of like 9 months, I spent 4000 on one dog, some mystery illness no one could diagnose, blood tests every week, a zillion other tests,,at the same time Dodge was battling fistula's, that was another 2000..(thank god my vet takes payments)

Other times, I have dished out, 2 acl surgeries, fistula surgery, allergies./ fungus with male aussie cost me a few bucks..

I have to say, my cats cost me NOTHING compared to the dogs,,but wouldn't trade them for anything)


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My only major vet bill was in 98 when my now deceased dobe Zeus ate the better part of my couch...springs, leather, and wood. He needed surgery to remove the parts, a five day stay, antibiotics, and follow-up visit. At the time I was a vet tech and got a huge discount, but it could have been a lot worse. I got another 6 years with him so it was worth it


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

December 2009 for Cain a total of $2600.00. Started with what was thought to be a ruptured disk is his neck. Two consults and a MRI at Univ. of FL later, I found out that he had a cancerous tumor on/in his spine. I am still waiting for the final necropsy report to come back.

I am still paying on that bill.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

When Timber was dying of kidney failure we spent over $13,000 to try to keep him healthy. One day alone on the continuous dialysis was over $6000.







Unfortunately, nothing helped my precious puppy in the end.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Massie's total hip replacement was $2000. Massie had a lot of health problems over the years and various emergencies and her vet bills really added up. Rafi's porcupine quill removal surgery was $750. 

Cleo has had two ultrasounds and quite a bit of blood work. She had hip surgery when she was 1 but that was 16 years ago and I can't remember the cost!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Egads, time to make the vet office more cookies, and hope to doG they never see this thread! 

Some really moving stories here, and you remember some of them like they were your own. 

Mariele's knee surgery was only like $900? Or 700? Total. I get mixed up. So Meri's was definitely the Cadillac of LP! I had the Yugo!









I did put a lot of money into Nina's last week and got the bill when I came home from letting her go - ouch. I needed to know though because she had almost died before and had come back, and had weird health problems, which, if that was just worsening, maybe she could have come back again. But it was GI lymphoma and I used Care Credit to pay the $3000 for 5 days of tests and staying at Cornell - wonderful care, seen by almost all the different services to try to diagnose her (it was hard because it was diffuse) and peace of mind in knowing that there was nothing to be done.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie's my first an only dog and so far I've been lucky.. she had one mystery gastro-intestinal upset which required an IV due to dehydration...that ended up being around $200 and then her spay was around $250 or so. Like I said, lucky so far..but I do have a vet bill savings account that I add to every month for these type of emergencies and looking at the posts above I'm glad I started it!! whew!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

ONE BILL: Ringer - one trip to the U of FL for neurological diagnosis - $4,000 included two MRIs. He was there overnight. 

During the last year or two of his life, his bills were over $20,000 (which included several types of therapy). 

Honey & Kelly, the other two seniors I had at the same time, had bills that ran a little over $10,000 during this same time frame. Kelly who was always healthy, had numerous health issues the last couple years of his life. 

I lost all three seniors within a 9 month period of each other.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm still paying off Logans approx $4,000 bill from a week in the ICU (and many tests, including MRI) last february.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

It's amazing reading all these posts...so much love, care and devotion for our pets (the way it should be). Then there are some people that come here, act like they love their pets but once it has a medical condition that will cost them money they want to "rehome the pet". And then they have the nerve to wonder why we get so mad???? I think its safe to say that each of us works hard for our money. Most of us have made many sacrafices to pay these bills but none of us have regreted it, we're just thankful for the extra time with our pets and knowing they aren't in pain.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Really not that much, and not on my own dogs. I've been lucky to have had very healthy dogs and the most I've paid had been on spay surgeries. And for what I read here, vet care is a looooot cheaper in Chile than up there.

The most I've paid was about US $1000 for a dog I found with an exposed fracture on the street. The dog had been there for more than 12 hours, the bone covered in ants (just imagine the pain) and I thought the vet will amputate the leg, but it seemed that the ants kept the bone from infecting and the doctors were able to save the leg and reduce the fracture.

It was when I was in vet school the first time, I had no credit card (I still don't have) but I took that dog to the University vet clinic, they took only my word, trusted me, even when I was only 18 at the time with no incomes and let me pay the bill at my own pace. It took me more than a year to do so.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

$270 for an annual check-up, heart-worm medication(even though we don't have heart worms in Saskatchewan. The vets will never tell you that though!), and vaccinations. It's like robbing you and giving you a receipt for it!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow! Our Vet bills are like nothing compared to some....and Timber had/has HOD. We are looking at about $1500. which includes medication for 8 weeks and a hospital stay. 

I do have a better one though.......although we refused to pay......

Timber goes to (not sure I can name the Vet, but if so let me know..it's a chain) and is on their puppy plan. He was due to be neutered at 6 months and 3 weeks. I stopped in to confirm right before and they handed me an estimate above what the plan covered for $450.00-525.00! 
$70.00 of that was for bandages. $60.00 for over 50 lbs and get this, $60.00 because he was over 6 months and would need extra nursing!

I was shocked and appalled. 

Needless to say, Timber is still intact and I think it was a blessing in disguise since I have recently read that we should not neuter until 2 years old because his body needs the extra testosterone. 
And we are finding a new Vet


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DianaB
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1$400 or so for surgery to remove a calcium deposit on Carly's shoulder and the complications after. Put in some kind of drain thing and meds.
> ...


It was about $400, maybe a bit more, but under $500 I'm sure.
Yes, vet care is a lot cheaper here than back in WA.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

we've been lucky as well. our only big expense was when Patches the rabbit broke his leg 2 years ago. The vet did give us 1/2 off though because they had never treated a rabbit with a broken leg!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I feel very fortunate as my dogs are rarely sick and the only vet bills we have had is neutering both of our males. (maybe $60.00 each ..I dont remember) Like my own health I believe preventive care is very important. I feed my dogs high quality food and they get alot of exercise and love. It seems to work for us.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji's bloat ordeal is around or over $2000. That includes the two e-vet trips on Saturday and Sunday, the surgery at a university vet teaching hospital the next week, and then stitches removal which CANNOT COME SOON ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

